# terrarium size for dart frogs



## JJW (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi i want to get a Poison Dart Frog and im wondering what size terrarium i would need for it. WxHxD please thanks.


----------



## wolly dartfrog (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi ive been looking at getting into these too and I think most ppl will agree it depends on what dart frog you are looking to get. As some prefer height and some prefer larger floor area. 

Warren


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm no expert as I'm fairly new to keeping darts but for one that likes more height I would say 30 x 30 x 45cm would be an absolute minimum for one single frog, but more would be better, and 45 x 45 cm floor space an absolute minimum for a single dart frog of a more terrestrial species. 

I have one pair of D. tinctorius in a 45x45x60 exo terra.

PS My dimensions are W x D x H as it is normal practice to give the height last.


----------



## JJW (Nov 30, 2011)

Well i was thinking of a 40x30x35 but i could also get a 50x40x40 would that one be better.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

Bigger will generally always be better as they are active little things. But you still haven't said which species it is you are thinking of getting?


----------



## JJW (Nov 30, 2011)

beaniebopps said:


> Bigger will generally always be better as they are active little things. But you still haven't said which species it is you are thinking of getting?


Thanks the species I'm thinking of getting is a Dendrobates leucomelas, Dendrobates tinctorius or a _Dendrobates auratus_.
However I do know they are more terrstrial.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

JJW said:


> Thanks the species I'm thinking of getting is a Dendrobates leucomelas, Dendrobates tinctorius or a _Dendrobates auratus_.
> However I do know they are more terrstrial.


Depending how many I'd say 50/40/40 would be the minimum for either a pair of Tincs, Leucs, or Auratus, 60/40/40 would be ideal., the bigger the better.

My advice, work out where too put the tank, then get the biggest tank that will fit that space nicely : victory:


----------



## wolly dartfrog (Mar 26, 2012)

As above as others have told me these frog prefer larger floor space so go as big as possible.

Warren


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Also keep in mind that floor space doesn't always mean the footprint of the vivarium however. It is possible to create horizontal space in the vertical space of a vivarium as well if you know what you are doing, this is why often more experienced keepers get away with small vivs.

Another trick is to use depth as well as width to create more floor space. Measure the space the viv is going to be sitting on and get a custom viv designed to use this space. A perfect example is I own a 40cm wide, 60cm deep 40cm high viv. This fits in the same width as a 40cm cube but uses the full depth of the 60cm deep shelf it sits on. I also own a 50x50x40cm viv sat on a 50cm deep shelf. Make maximum use of your space most efficiently.

For a pair of tincs, leucs or auratus however I would concur that a 50x40x40 wide would be a good minimum. Some like to use 40cm cubes for pairs of these, but I have found from experience that these are a bit limiting, and have actually been upgrading my tinc pairs to bigger vivs. You would be surprised how much more active they become when you give them more space.

Ade


----------



## JJW (Nov 30, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Depending how many I'd say 50/40/40 would be the minimum for either a pair of Tincs, Leucs, or Auratus, 60/40/40 would be ideal., the bigger the better.
> 
> My advice, work out where too put the tank, then get the biggest tank that will fit that space nicely : victory:


 Well i was thinking of only hetting on or do you say 2 would be better


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m a great believer in that keeping only one is like giving the frog a prison sentence.
Where at all possible get 2 at the very least.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> I`m a great believer in that keeping only one is like giving the frog a prison sentence.
> Where at all possible get 2 at the very least.
> 
> Mike


This is truth! Sexed pair all the way. How would we like it spending our lives never getting to, uhm, you get the idea. lol

Ade


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree regarding the sexed pairs. Tincs in particular are very affectionate, they will follow each other round, stroking each other for ages. When mine are not doing this they still nearly always sit together.

Marcus.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

I found in smaller vivs that planting landscaping and lighting are all more difficult, and the vivs tend to look less aesthetically pleasing.The frogs are also allot less active in smaller vivs.... in my experience anyways. 60 60 45 are my fav vivs to use 

bigger the viv the better


----------



## rythagorus (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> This is truth! Sexed pair all the way. How would we like it spending our lives never getting to, uhm, you get the idea. lol
> 
> Ade


Just ask the ones that are married! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## JJW (Nov 30, 2011)

ok thanks I know what I will get now regarding size and pairs.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

As said before size is all dependant on species and how many frogs you are thinking of housing together. 
With regards to only keeping one frog per viv you will find that this can sometimes stress the frog they do seem to prefer to be with others. There is also a good chance that the frog will hide a lot if kept alone. 

Get an idea of which species you are thinking of trying and people can give more specific information which will help a lot more.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

rythagorus said:


> Just ask the ones that are married! :lol2::lol2:


I try to avoid talking to myself. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

rythagorus said:


> Just ask the ones that are married! :lol2::lol2:


30yrs together and folks ask why we haven't got married,why i always say we haven't had time and i constantly suffer from headaches:blush:... its not rocket science:gasp:
Lmfao

Ive just been told by the yanks that darts do not require companionship,guys with lots of experiance,i can't help but say i watch...sorry, WE watch our frogs we see how they interact....... WE are 100% with you guys sexed pr if at all possible if not then go for a bigger viv so you can have a group...species such as luecs and auratus are very difficult to sex even as adults but both species will in most cases..BUT NOT ALL live in a group setting.
We have 5 luecs in a 60cm cube
3 auratus in a 50x50x40high
5auratus in a 60x60x40high
all breeding all pretty much happy it seems but we do get fights and we do get:flrt: all good all as it should be. As Ade touched on earlier viv size is part of it the landscaping.... making the most of the tiny glass box is a VERY big deal think hard on the viv design give your chosen species what THEY want not what you want for them
Happy frogs= happy frogger= little happy frogs:blush:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Been married 8 years now, hence my joke about trying not to talk to myself.  I prefer married life is all I am saying. lol

As to the yanks, sometimes they think they know more than they do. I don't mean Americans in general, but rather certain ones on a certain forum who often don't seem to see past their own ego.  My female Regina was on her own for a while, went uber shy, my female cristobal was also uber shy when on her own, seen the same with vents/variabillis as well. So that tincs, ranitomeya and pumilio, all of which examples have demonstrated less 'happy' behaviour patterns when kept on their own.

As to viv design, agreed Ron. My Ancon Hill auratus viv for example is a shadowy jungle that many would find way too full of plants and decor, but the frogs are doing a lot better in there than they were in a viv more pleasing to the eye of somebody who prefers a more spartan look. For me though it's about trying to do both, please the frogs and myself. lol

Ade


----------

